# Sneak peak of Paphiopedilum leucochilum



## xlavandula (May 26, 2021)

Hi there. Here I have a little sneak peak of my Paphiopedilum leucochilum for you. It grows in a selfwatering pot.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 26, 2021)

Looks nice!


----------



## troy (May 26, 2021)

self watering....potting medium....clay balls & expanded glass or leca in a dish of water?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 27, 2021)

Looks shy lol.

Very curious here. What is self watering concept for this? Brachys usually like to dry in between so I am wondering how long you have grown this one in this system?


----------



## musa (May 27, 2021)

Your self watering system would interest me, too?


----------



## GuRu (May 27, 2021)

Looks promising. Keep us posted when the flower will be fully open.


----------



## xlavandula (May 31, 2021)

Hi everyone.
The self-watering system I use is made by lechuza, a German brand. It consists of 2 pots. In one there is the plant, in the other is the water. Both pots are conntected by a thread that transports the water. Usually I fill half of the water reservoir. 
I own every variety of the brachypetalum section. They all have been in the system for more than a half year.




And Paph. niveum is about to bloom.


----------



## Anca86 (May 31, 2021)

xlavandula said:


> Hi everyone.
> The self-watering system I use is made by lechuza, a German brand. It consists of 2 pots. In one there is the plant, in the other is the water. Both pots are conntected by a thread that transports the water. Usually I fill half of the water reservoir.
> I own every variety of the brachypetalum section. They all have been in the system for more than a half year.
> View attachment 28051
> ...


Interesting pots. What type of water do you use? How do you fertilize?


----------



## orchidmouse (Jun 1, 2021)

Sounds like African violet culture


----------

